# Changement de piles Magic Mouse...



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Les piles de ma Magic mouse étant faibles, j'ai reçu un message m'avertissant que la souris pouvait s'éteindre à tout moment.

Quelques minutes plus tard en effet elle s'est éteinte. J'ai donc changé les piles, mais impossible ensuite de faire reconnaître la souris à l'ordinateur. J'ai été obligé de brancher mon ancienne souris (une Mighty Mouse) pour aller connecter la Magic Mouse manuellement dans le menu Bluetooth.

Question donc : comment, lors d'un changement de piles, faire reconnaître à nouveau la Magic Mouse à l'ordinateur ? (cela fait déjà deux fois que je suis obligé d'utiliser mon ancienne souris).

Merci !


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Février 2011)

au niveau du bluetooth celui-ci est-il bien coché sur détectable. De plus il faut toujours un petit temps pour que cela s'active tout seul lors d'un changement de piles une bonne quinzaine de secondes


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2011)

En cliquant sur la souris, éventuellement deux ou trois fois (il faut effectivement quelques secondes), je me suis toujours connecté sans souci. Par contre sans cliquer, il me semble que la souris peut rester "en veille".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses !

J'ai également défini ma Magic Mouse comme périphérique Bluetooth "favori", sait-on jamais !


----------



## webmac (7 Octobre 2011)

A chaque panne batterie de la souris c'est l'angoisse. Une souris USB permet de prendre le relais pour faire reconnaître la magic mouse.
Donc au prochain changement de batteries, je reviens pour vous faire savoir si vos conseils ont été efficaces.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2011)

Avant tout changement de piles ou accus il faut positionner la souris sur off.
Procéder aux changements puis mettre la souris sur on.
Cliquer quelques fois pendant les 20 à 30 secondes qui suivent et la souris se reconnecte.
Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes en procédant ainsi.


----------

